# woodworking slogans



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

This might seem like a stupid question to ask but i'm gonna ask anyway. I want to try and start putting my name out there and try to start making some real furniture for people. I figured the best place to start is get some nice looking buisness cards. I've talked to some people around here about putting them in there stores and mills, so i've got that part covered. And here comes the dum part. I am trying to figure out a good slogan or saying to put on my cards. Something that will get peoples attention and interest them. I do all kinds of custom furniture and cabinets. I plan on focusing on antique reproductions. Any ideas?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

One thing you might offer as information..."I use only sustainable woods and hand tools"!


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm stumped. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

*IF THE JOB ISN'T DONE RIGHT, I'LL EAT A BUG!*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

BHOFM said:


> *IF THE JOB ISN'T DONE RIGHT, I'LL EAT A BUG!*


:laughing:, no help at all...but :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

On my cards it says "No Job to Small" But you might try "Custom made Furniture". or "Furniture made to order"


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

"I've got wood".......nah, probably not.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Antique replicas eh? How about.............
*"If the style you want is old, I'll make it new"*


and if that doesn't work, you can always go with the eating a bug idea. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

My personal slogan is "Our only limitation is your imagination".


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

"My wood is so hard a cat couldn't scratch it" :laughing:

" when you can't find it in the store, give me a call"

" all the charm of an antique " " It can be our secret"

just brain storming


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Support your local woodworker and I really really mean it


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Lots of folks make furniture, what sets you apart from the rest?

Just my opinion, but you need to sell yourself as much as the products you have to offer, if not more.

In another way: You have a cabinet for sale, so does the guy down the street. Both are made from top notch materials using the highest quality craftsmanship. Why should the customer buy from you?

No need to be humble either, you're the best and let them know it.

Of course, you could always eat a bug :laughing:


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

haha good ideas guys, but i dont think im gonna eat any bugs


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

In the past, limited as my build-to-order for cash projects have been, I've simply told the customer that they will in no way, shape or form be able to find the quality or durability of construction in _any _store, even if the name of the store has 'Amish' or 'Quaker' in the name. 

It is true, and it seems to mean something to those who know me and trust me. 

regards,
smitty


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I`ve been a woodworker for over 35 years and have never had a Business Card. When I`m asked for one...I just give my name and number.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

How about;

Custom Woodworks
Finely Crafted Furniture​ 


I had my logo with all my contact information on the card also. Every piece of furniture I ever built has my card attached to the back, is numbered with the job number and is signed. (in case I am ever famous :icon_biggrin Red​


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I only put my name on furniture built with pride.

Just a thought.

Gerry


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

finley crafted furniture.....i like that one
thanks guys


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a buddy that if he ever calls me and I'm in my shop; When he asks me what I'm doing I always say, "Nothing, just playing with my wood"

If you want to focus your business into a certain market I would say exactly that and leave nothing up for interpretation.

Just say...

"The Finest in Custom Cabinetry and Antique Reproductions"

In my experience though (not as a woodworker) your work ethic will speak for it self. Do a good and honest job and word of mouth will bring you business all by itself.

David


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Craftsmanship that stands the test of time.
 

And I eat bugs!


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

How about "You have seen the rest now come buy the best" "American made and proud of it".

Donny


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

How about this: I make woods dance


----------

